# Battlefield 4 Game Play



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

To say I cant wait is a bit of a understatement .. this looks fooooooking amazing!!!!

go to about 8 mins in .. when all the fun begins 

http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battlefield-4/videos/single-player-gameplay


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

That is PC format. Won't look as nice if using Xbox or Ps3.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

brilliant!!

I've got so bored of BF3. Cant wait for this!!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

still looks amazing


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

davies20 said:


> brilliant!!
> 
> I've got so bored of BF3. Cant wait for this!!


you've got bored of bf3? :O!! have u downloaded the new add ons?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Johnny_B said:


> you've got bored of bf3? :O!! have u downloaded the new add ons?


Nope, i know i should, i know! But another £30 is a rip i thought!!

BF4 looks the mutts nuts though!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

looks epic


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

That looks stupidly good!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks great - can remember BF3 trailers looking amazing though and I got quite bored of the game, hope this one's better


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking forward to it, I've recently traded bf3 in and regretted it since and haven't got the map packs yet, I think the game is amazing, yes it can get a bit repetitive but compared to any other shooter games it's so immersive and the graphics are good.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good and does look like Baku in the skyline :thumb:


----------

